# Solved: TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen?



## machv (May 23, 2009)

what is TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen. i have avira's antivir and its part of a program i downloaded so that i dont have to have the cd inserted to use it call of duty world at war is the program (codwaw.exe). i submitted the file to jotti and avira is the only antivirus that recognizes it not a single other one does. what can this file do? is it a dos, email bomber, zombie computers etc... i looked it up on avira but it doesn't say what it does. when i first ran into it i was using fsecure under sudonym shawsecure because of its internet shield is great but its antivirus isnt. it destroyed shawsecure to the point of not making it workable or reinstalable at all. i reinstalled antivir from avira and it imediately found it. how bad is it? i need it to play my game sadly unless i find another uncorrupted one. can i live with it or is it only a matter of time b4 the remote hacker gets around to me? and screwing me again. i have submitted questions about this file b4 and no one has ever replied to me. if u dont know about this file can u still let me know u dont so that i know. and its not just that the right person has seen my post. thanks


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

Frequently antiviruses detect cracks/keygens as malware, just ignore it... Most probably it's nothing serious


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

First of all, cracks and keygens aren't supported nor encouraged here on TSG.

TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen flagged by Avira isn't to be taken lightly as I don't think it's a false positive. It must not be ignored.



> i need it to play my game sadly unless i find another uncorrupted one.


Obviously, you are downloading files illegally through file sharing apps. You'll need to read the *rules*. It's also the best way to get infected big time. And yes, cracks and keygens contain malware more often than you might think.


> *P2P Instructions* - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

i have alot of games and i hate having to search out the disks when i want to play them so i download the no cd exe files to run them without the cd


----------



## dhanubaba (Jan 18, 2009)

> requently antiviruses detect cracks/keygens as malware, just ignore it... Most probably it's nothing serious


lol....If it's telling from Virus scanner you cant ignore that. 99% of key gens, Cracks are infected by viruses. Virus guard check according to Virus database + algorithms. so if it said virus detected 99% it should be virus or virus behavior activity


----------

